# Favorite U.S Bomber



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Choose from ten.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 26, 2012)

B 2


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 26, 2012)

As an aquatic tart, I'd have to go with the B-24. It gave good service over the great blue as well as over land. I've always had a weakness for great legs. 

Otherwise, I'd have to say, Boeing's B-17 as an aircraft so far beyond its contemporaries as to be a step into the future. Similarly the company's B-29 was as far ahead of its contemporaries as to be an additional quantum leap into the future. The B-24 ultimately morphed into the PB4Y-2 and the B-29 into the B-50 and KC-97 both of which gave good service well beyond the end of the war.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 26, 2012)

B18


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 26, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> B18



Really? 

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 26, 2012)

ToughOmbre said:


> Really?
> 
> TO


why not 20 of them sunk a couple of U boats


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2012)

Should be a kit of the Bolo...


----------



## fastmongrel (Feb 27, 2012)

B 24 for its sheer adaptability and its work in winning the most vital battle of all the Battle of the Atlantic.


----------



## spicmart (Feb 27, 2012)

fastmongrel said:


> B 24 for its sheer adaptability and its work in winning the most vital battle of all the Battle of the Atlantic.



Second that! Also for its unconventional looks/beauty.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll go with the B-24 also. it was everywhere


----------



## N4521U (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, the B-24 is realy stacking up.
I guess mine is cuz a Davidson was pilot of a "Sleepy Time Gal" B-24 in the PTO.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 29, 2012)

There are a couple of bombers that objectively are 'better choices' for Best. Nothing however better symbolizes the greatest struggle for control of the air over Germany than the B-17 and the P-51.

In the above comment I am NOT denigrating the RAF and its struggles to control the night air.


----------



## renrich (Feb 29, 2012)

I chose the B26 for two reasons. It served from early in the war to the end and was reportedly the most survivable bomber in the ETO. The main reason I chose it was it's sleek looks. As a child, just as the war broke out, I had a little fat book entitled "Pilot Pete and His Dive Bomber." The plane in the book was the B26, not indentified as such and it was obviously not a dive bomber. You could flip the pages with a thumb and get action pictures ( sort of) and I was quite taken with the look of the AC and the exploits of Pilot Pete.


----------



## drgondog (Feb 29, 2012)

My father was a light leader in B-26s at Tampa when the 'opportunity' to escape to fighters surfaced. He liked the aiplane and when war was over he acted as IP for other fighter pilots at Steeple Morden and Gablingen.

He flew A-26s during early days of Korean War and liked it almost as much as the Mustang...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 29, 2012)

renrich said:


> I chose the B26 for two reasons. It served from early in the war to the end and was reportedly the most survivable bomber in the ETO. The main reason I chose it was it's sleek looks. As a child, just as the war broke out, I had a little fat book entitled "Pilot Pete and His Dive Bomber." The plane in the book was the B26, not indentified as such and it was obviously not a dive bomber. You could flip the pages with a thumb and get action pictures ( sort of) and I was quite taken with the look of the AC and the exploits of Pilot Pete.



You know Ren, at 65, I bet I'd still be taken with his exploits... some things never quite get old (maybe a little dated perhaps but don't lose their fundamental attraction) else why would we all be here of all places?


----------

